# FX5 Issue - Help pls :(



## turtlez (Jun 15, 2010)

Hello, I have a 110 gallon tank and have had nothing but good things to say about the Fluval fx5 that has been running the tank for the past few years. Unfortunately, the filter completely stopped working a couple weeks ago and I've been trying a number of different troubleshooting procedures. 

When it initially stopped, I removed the filter, cleaned it out, removed the motor and impeller and cleaned the whole assembly. After reinstalling it, the filter ran great for 2-3 days, and then stopped again. I did the same cleaning procedure and reinstalled it, but this time it won't restart. I hear a very very quiet buzz for a few seconds when I first plug it in (with water) and then it will stop and not work at all. 

I'm not sure what to do as the tank gets dirty in a matter of days due to the turtle which lives in it, and I have been emptying and refilling the water every 2 days while trying to get the filter to work. I was wondering if theres anything else I can do. The impeller and seals all seem fine to me and there doesn't appear to be much movement/play when reinstalling it.

I'm trying to figure out how to determine whether it's the impeller/shaft, bearing or the motor itself. The replacement motor is over a hundred dollars and the impeller is around half the cost but still very expensive; would rather figure out the issue for sure before buying parts


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Based on what you've said, i would think that the culprit is the impeller but I would still wait for the input of the others


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Take the shaft and impeller out. Now hold on the magnet and use your finger to spin your impeller. Can it spin 360 degree? If it does, it is your impeller. On a normal impeller, it will spin about halfway and it will get stuck and won't turn 360 degree either way you try to spin it. 

At least this will help you ruling out if it is your impeller. And if it is not your impeller, it will be your motor.


----------



## turtlez (Jun 15, 2010)

charles said:


> Take the shaft and impeller out. Now hold on the magnet and use your finger to spin your impeller. Can it spin 360 degree? If it does, it is your impeller. On a normal impeller, it will spin about halfway and it will get stuck and won't turn 360 degree either way you try to spin it.
> 
> At least this will help you ruling out if it is your impeller. And if it is not your impeller, it will be your motor.


Thanks Charles; going to try this after work tonight!


----------



## turtlez (Jun 15, 2010)

Just to clarify, the shaft should spin or the little plastic cap connected to the shaft should spin half and then get stuck?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

hold on to the magnet with your finger, then spin the white impeller. It should not spin 360 degree.


----------



## turtlez (Jun 15, 2010)

So I ended up finally purchasing a new impeller.
I installed it, used the pin/tool to remove the bushing/washer pieces from inside, and put the new one in. Re-seated the impeller and it seemed like my old one had a lot of weird play/movement to it. 
This new one seemed solid.

When I filled the filter with water and powered the filter on, the impeller started making a hesitating bouncing noise and eventually stopped. It would not start after.
I opened it up, pulled the impeller out, ensured that everything is in their solid, put it back in, plugged it in, and it did the same thing and now won't start.

This is extremely frustrating. What do I do next


----------

